# best allround gyuto 270mm 320 bucks



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Preferable monosteel cause i like the feeling, good flat spot, preferable carbon but best steel i can get. got know konosuke hd2 270mm gyuto and to vics 31cm and 22cm and tojiro shirogami gyuto 240mm


For allround i mean everything except bones. Must be very sharp and cut great.

Any ideas?

Better options if not monosteel?

Love the feel of monosteel and cant explain why


----------



## vg10 (Dec 20, 2014)

Its the only knife I've used heavily myself but I've gotten numerous compliments from grizzled old chefs and younger coworkers alike as to how sharp the carbon yoshihiro I have is.

http://echefknife.com/gyutou-high-carbon-japanese-chef-knife.html

150 for a 270mm with saya included. If that's not to your liking there are numerous other carbon options by this maker.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you any other recomendations???


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

You got the bug hahaha

If you are looking for something to complement your konosuke, maybe a more subbstantial blade? how about one of these?

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...knives/kochi/kochi-270mm-migaki-wa-gyuto.html

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-kasumi-270mm-wa-gyuto/

http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/pro/pro.htm

*this one is direct from the maker, i've heard his customer service can be lacking but his knives are good

None are monosteel but they have the cutting feeelingggg


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

My other recommendation is to not collect gyutos if you're happy with your konosuke already.  There are so many other knives out there!  Petty, sujihiki, honesuki, cleavers, deba, yanagi...  Who knows if you get these maybe you'll get into more butchery and sushi cutting, which is not a bad thing


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Hehe already ordered a suji for meat and a yanagiba for some fish hehe and have some pettys to  

Just want one allround do it all screams for use and abuse gyuto

The kochi semes nice


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

It's not monosteel, but the Hiromoto AS sounds like what you're after.  Get one fast as the maker retired so when available inventory is gone that's all.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Better than the kochi?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

You may try a Western (Yo) Deba. That's a knife you can abuse. Of course it's the opposite of a laser.

I have this one and it's a superb beast (High Carbon, mono-steel, HRC 60):

*KC-715 KANETSUNE SEKI MINAMOTO KANEMASA SERIES WESTERN STYLE DEBA 240MM*





  








m19.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 21, 2014








From Japan-Blades.com


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Deba hmm got thoose in 270mm?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

ordo said:


> Sure.


Cant find a single one?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd say Akifusa, but here's a good post-full of suggestions:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5389-Yoshikane-v-Mac-v-Takayuki

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

My friend bought a Takeda AS 270mm one of the NEW new grinds.  I played around with it yesterday. 

It's not old takeda where the grind mark comes far up the blade face, but it's not one of the fatter new ones either.  It's very very thin, and although the grind marks from the side don't go up as much as they used to, I think it must have been forged thinner.  Also as soon as you get to the shoulders, it is concave inwards on both sides. 

If you can skip lunch for a week or something and bring your budget to $350, it's a hell of a knife.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Let's spoil mrbushido (even more).

The benefits of a proper grind.






+ $1000, sorry.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

ordo said:


> Let's spoil mrbushido (even more).
> The benefits of a proper grind.
> 
> + $1000, sorry.


If youre paying ;-)


----------



## full sack (Oct 19, 2014)

Not happy with my Itinomonn Kasumi Gyuto 270mm.  I've washed it several times and each time, stain, from the handle, comes off on my dish rag and dish towel.

There may be an easy fix for this, but it is something you should have to deal with in the first place.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Is it chestnut? I had a chestnut handle do that for a while.


----------



## full sack (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, it has a Octagonal Chestnut handle with Buffalo horn.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Geez, you'd think they would use a waterproof stain.  Perhaps consider applying a spar varnish or Watco Danish oil.

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine didn't come off with water, only when I applied mineral oil on the handle.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh all right, as I now recall certain species of chestnut are very water/rot resistant.  Initial bleeding of the stain is probably expected, and mineral oil likely the only coating needed.

Rick


----------

